# BJ Penn Video



## K831 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't want to beat a dead horse, I haven't been on the forums much in the last week or so - I apologize if this has already been posted. I know we discussed the topic a bit a while back.

This vid was emailed to me, apparently posted on BJ's blog. It does do a better job of making his case. I'm curious what you all think; Does BJ really feel robbed and cheated? Or is it that he recognizes that hype and drama makes for a bigger paycheck on a rematch? Or is it just that he is a baby and a sore loser? 

http://mmajunkie.com/news/14050/b-j...ent-allegations-against-georges-st-pierre.mma


----------



## Skpotamus (Feb 24, 2009)

Every time penn has lost he's made an excuse about it.  Hughes2 : I woulda beat him.... but I broke a rib.  Machida:  I woulda beat him.... but he's bigger.  GSP1:  I woulda beat him... but he kept taking me down and neutralizing my BJJ

Quite frankly, I don't see how the vaseline made a difference in that fight.  GSP was completely dominating Penn, who hasn't submitted any top level opponents from the guard before (or really any opponenets from guard in mma).  His submissions have all come from having his opponent's back (4 RNC's) and one mount (arm triangle).  

Personally, I hope he takes GSP up on the rematch because I really don't like Penn and I see a third fight going just like the 2nd.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't even need to watch the vid at this point...

Exactly how many times does someone have to get beaten by the same opponent before they admit that the opponent is simply better?

IMO, it doesn't matter what Penn's reasons are for wanting yet another rematch...he already had his shot...twice.  

Move on to another opponent.


----------



## searcher (Feb 24, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> Exactly how many times does someone have to get beaten by the same opponent before they admit that the opponent is simply better?


 

It looks like 1 more time.


----------



## K831 (Feb 24, 2009)

searcher said:


> It looks like 1 more time.



Lol that's the truth. I must say though, the time and energy to put all the clips together, not just of the greasing but the grabbing the shorts, hitting in the back of the head... makes me wonder, is he angry at (in his mind) being cheated, or is he just trying to generate hype? 

I look forward to seeing him fight Kenny.


----------



## Skpotamus (Feb 24, 2009)

I think his real problem was he was the "phenom" in BJJ.  He got a black belt in 4 years, was a terror on the sport circuit, etc.  He works hard on his boxing and goes into MMA and does great in the lightweight division.  He can't get it in his head that he's too small and not good enough to make up the weight/strength difference with the best higher weight fighters.  

He's a lightweight who likes to fight at higher weights.  The problem with that is that he doesn't build up muscle, he just comes into the higher weight fights soft and with absolutely no cardio.  I don't think I've seen a fight outside of 155 where he wasn't sucking wind bad after the 2nd round.


----------

